# Continental Hotels



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Bucaresti



















Brussel










Porto Alegre










Luxor




























Saigon




























Plzen










Paris










Peru










Phnom Penh










Amsterdam










Guayaquil 










Mongolia










Baltimore


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I think Continental is just a name that is used on many hotels, not a chain.


----------

